# flippy hair



## Alexandra (Jun 27, 2009)

Τι είναι άραγε flippy hair; Πεταχτά μαλλιά; Τρελά μαλλιά; Ατίθασα; Τι, τέλος πάντων;


----------



## Bear (Jun 27, 2009)

Τι θα έλεγες για «μαλλιά φλου»;


----------



## nickel (Jun 27, 2009)

Πανάθεμα κι αν καταλαβαίνω. Κοντεύω να φλιπάρω...


----------



## Bear (Jun 27, 2009)

Αυτό εννοούσε η κομμώτριά μου την εποχή που πήγαινα τακτικά στο κομμωτήριο. Με ρωτούσε: τα θες ίσια ή «φλου»;

Μη φλιπάρεις, καλέ Νίκελ, μη! Προσπαθεί πολύ η καημενούλα να μας δώσει να καταλάβουμε!


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 27, 2009)

Εγώ ήξερα ότι τα φλου είναι τα φουσκωτά, τα κρεπαρισμένα, όπως τα λέγαμε. Αυτό που δείχνει αυτή στο βιντεάκι είναι πώς να κάνεις ένα σκέρτσο στο μαλλί, κάτι σαν μπούκλα, αλλά όχι μπούκλα. Γι' αυτό όλες οι φωτογραφίες που έβγαλα από το γκουγκλ δεν είναι ίδιες μεταξύ τους, και μάλλον το μόνο κοινό που έχουν είναι ότι τα μαλλιά που βλέπουμε στις φωτογραφίες είναι ότι δεν είναι ίσια, αλλά έχουν μύτες που πετάνε -- εκτός από τους emo που δείχνουν να έχουν μια τρελή φράντζα.

Να τα εδώ, δείχνουν ότι είναι μαλλιά που ξεφεύγουν από την ίσια γραμμή και πετάνε από δω κι από κει. Βρε, μήπως είναι αυτά που λέγαμε "μαλλιά τσάρλεστον";












The flip hair style is back, and for purists it should be flat on the sides and curled into points. The flip will generate a double-take from anyone who went to school in the sixties. Ideally, with a good flip, you should be able to wave your arms in a strong wind and lift off from the ground, achieving a cruising altitude of 10,000 feet; well theoretically. That cannot be achieved when the flip has been shaggified. When you blend the styles, you're trying to play it safe, always with the excuse that it's "your own style" or adapted to your facial bones.


----------



## SBE (Jun 28, 2009)

Φλιπ εγώ ξερω το στύλ της δεκαετίας του '60, ίσια με τις άκρες γυριστές προς τα έξω. Ιδιαίτερο όνομα δε νομίζω να έχει, στο κομμωτήριο θα ζήταγα άκρες προς τα έξω ή λουκ 60ς. 
Βεβαίως την επόμενη δεκαετία η Φάρα Φωσετ ανέβασε το φλιπαρισμα σε άλλα επίπεδα με το περίφημο κούρεμά της


----------



## Palavra (Jun 28, 2009)

Όπως τα λέει η SBE, εμένα ο κομμωτής μου μου λέει «θα τα κάνουμε προς τα έξω» και εννοεί ακριβώς αυτό.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 28, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Όπως τα λέει η SBE, εμένα ο κομμωτής μου μου λέει «θα τα κάνουμε προς τα έξω» και εννοεί ακριβώς αυτό.


Κι εγώ "προς τα έξω" θα έλεγα όταν θα το ζητούσα από την κομμώτρια, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι αρκεί ως περιγραφή όταν μιλάμε για το χτένισμα του emo, π.χ., που βλέπουμε στις φωτογραφίες.







Επίσης, μάλλον δεν μου κάνει ως απόδοση σε υπότιτλο:
Look at that flippy hair.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 28, 2009)

Γιατί; «Κοίτα πώς είναι γυρισμένα έτσι τα μαλλιά του/της».


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 28, 2009)

Επειδή το αγγλικό έχει 24 χαρακτήρες (με τα κενά μαζί) και το ελληνικό έχει 44. Κι όταν ένας άνθρωπος μιλάει γρήγορα, όπως συνήθως μιλάνε σ' αυτά τα σίριαλ μοντέρνου περιεχομένου, σημαίνει ότι με το ζόρι προλαβαίνει ο θεατής να διαβάσει 15-20 χαρακτήρες. Γι' αυτό θέλω μια απόδοση μονολεκτική για το flippy, και κατά προτίμηση με λίγους χαρακτήρες. Π.χ. "Κοίτα αυτό το τρελό μαλλί."


----------



## SBE (Jun 28, 2009)

"Κοίτα τη φράντζα αυτουνού" δεν κάνει;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 28, 2009)

Όχι, γιατί δεν δείχνει φράντζα. Δείχνει μια γυναίκα με flippy hair.


----------



## SBE (Jun 28, 2009)

κοίτα κάτι φράντζες;


----------



## La usurpadora (Jun 28, 2009)

Ανάλογα αν μιλά για γυναίκα μεγάλη ή έφηβο μέσα στη μόδα, έχουμε και τα 
Κοίτα (τι) αεράτο/ανάλαφρο/τσαχπίνικο/πεταχτό χτένισμα/μαλλί!


----------

